# صبغة الاخشاب



## karimyones (5 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل عام وانتم بخير
ارجو الافاده:
كيفية عمل صبغة الاخشاب
يمكن خلطها بالماء أو التنر
ماهو المذيب المستخدم وما الماده المسؤله عن اللمعه
وأهم شئ مانع الترسيب
​


----------



## karimyones (5 أغسطس 2012)

لا اله الا انت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين


----------

